# Vantage Point [BluRay] movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51A2X6F7wXL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]*Vantage Point on BluRay movie*

Gave this movie a look on the weekend and thought it was going to be fairly predictable but instead it kept me guessing during most of the story. I normally dont care for movies that involve the president just because of the patriotic undertones and just predictable plot but this was very different and I found myself second guessing the outcome several times.

This film has allot of action and keeps you entertained right to the very end. This is a film that needs you to pay attention to detail and even though its just over 90min it feels like allot shorter. The movie obviously involves the attempted assignation of the president but there are lots of smaller story lines intertwined into the plot with several different views of the same time line viewed.

The BluRay quality is very good and helps with the finer details even in the fast moving action that often become granny due to the nature of Digital HD where the video becomes pixalised. :4.5stars:

I think my biggest beef with this movie was the editing of the enjoyable long car chase that takes up about 20 min of the end of the movie. There were about three times that the car Dennis Quaid drove was undamaged and should have been underivable after what he hits or gets hit by. One shot in particular he drives through two parked cars and his entire front end should have been mangled (you can even see his hood come right off) but in the next shot it looks almost totally undamaged.

The audio was good but really could have been better given the use of DTS HD master audio The explosions lacked some of the deep boom that I expected and the use of the surround channels was not as full as other movies I have seen recently.:4stars:

Overall it was an enjoyable, clean and a good fast action packed movie that keeps you entertained to the very end.:T.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Great review! I enjoyed this one on the theater. I really liked how they told the story from so many different viewpoints. It kept everyone guessing all the way through. The end was a bit unbelievable I thought but the movie was very entertaining and didn't try to take itself too seriously. Definitely worth a watch IMO


----------

